# maltese puppy



## halliegelb (Feb 18, 2011)

Are there any specific health/genetic tests that should be done by the breeder BEFORE you buy the puppy? I am getting a female puppy (hopefully next month) and I wanted to know if there were any tests that should always be done by the breeder's vet before taking the puppy home. please respond. Any information would be appreciated.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on your new upcoming pup!

If the puppy is 16 weeks, a paired bile acid is a good idea and a chem panel. It can be done at 12 weeks but the recommended time is 16 weeks. This should be done at your expense and it generally runs approx. $150.

There are some pinned threads in the Health section of the forum - I would definitely read them, if you haven't already. 

Cant' wait to hear about your new baby!


----------



## halliegelb (Feb 18, 2011)

Thank you so much for this information. I just e-mailed by breeder about doing the chem panel and the paired bile acid. My breeder is Beth Laur from Laureal Maltese in Bridgeport, MI. Do you know anything about her? I have to say, you maltese Emma is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I just answered your other thread about Beth. I looked at getting a fluff from her several times, but our timing has never been right. Beth is, imho, a very reputable breeder.


----------

